# Maundy/Dark Thursday Communion Service



## panta dokimazete (Mar 12, 2007)

We are putting together a Thursday night service to meditate on Christ's final days/hours and the Cross - here is a link to what we have put together thus far:

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dg49th9k_76dw8bhk

Would appreciate any suggestions - I am particularly interested in a Scriptural "synopsis" of the Passion - starting with Gethsemane - ending with the tomb...

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

